# Mr. Hardwick's: New Hardshot!



## method1 (28/1/19)

Coming very soon.
Smooth strawberry ice-cream deep fried in crispy pastry.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/19)

Oohm this sounds tasty!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 157055
> 
> 
> Coming very soon.
> Smooth strawberry ice-cream deep fried in crispy pastry.​


Fine just take my money

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (8/2/19)

*TGI FRIED-DAY 
Available now.*
Smooth strawberry ice cream wrapped in deep fried pastry.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/19)

Added to the list of things to try ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (11/2/19)

Thanks! 
I did indicate on the label but this one does need a good steep.
2 weeks at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/19)

method1 said:


> Thanks!
> I did indicate on the label but this one does need a good steep.
> 2 weeks at least.


It’ll get thrown in the steep cupboard and that’s a beeeeg black hole where things get lost so it’ll probably end up getting a way longer than 2 week steep

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Morix (27/5/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 157891
> 
> 
> *TGI FRIED-DAY
> ...


Im looking to get the shots of this. Feedback by public regarding this juice please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/5/19)

Morix said:


> Im looking to get the shots of this. Feedback by public regarding this juice please?


I’m also keen but like a true dumb@ss I forgot to add it to my incoming order this month

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Morix (28/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I’m also keen but like a true dumb@ss I forgot to add it to my incoming order this month


Looks like there is no one on this forum that have tried it? Or maybe its not worth saying anything about.. But i highly doubt the 2nd option... As long as this does not have tfa vbic or tfa vanilla custard... Ill get it... Those 2 concentrates... Makes me want to kots.


----------



## Cornelius (29/5/19)

Morix said:


> Looks like there is no one on this forum that have tried it? Or maybe its not worth saying anything about.. But i highly doubt the 2nd option... As long as this does not have tfa vbic or tfa vanilla custard... Ill get it... Those 2 concentrates... Makes me want to kots.


I have mixed up probably 400ml of this so far. I like it

But it needs a 21 + day steep to really shine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (30/5/19)

Morix said:


> Looks like there is no one on this forum that have tried it? Or maybe its not worth saying anything about.. But i highly doubt the 2nd option... As long as this does not have tfa vbic or tfa vanilla custard... Ill get it... Those 2 concentrates... Makes me want to kots.



I found a positive review on Flavour World if that helps 

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...ardshots-deep-fried-strawberry-ice-cream-30ml

This one is definitely a steeper, you’ll probably be disappointed shake and vape. I personally like to add a touch of sweetener as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (30/5/19)

method1 said:


> I found a positive review on Flavour World if that helps
> 
> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...ardshots-deep-fried-strawberry-ice-cream-30ml
> 
> This one is definitely a steeper, you’ll probably be disappointed shake and vape. I personally like to add a touch of sweetener as well.


My customers are loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/19)

Flavour world Sa said:


> My customers are loving it


So bummed I didn’t add this to my cart this month.


----------



## Paul33 (9/1/20)

Any new hardshots coming in the future @method1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/1/20)

Paul33 said:


> Any new hardshots coming in the future @method1?



Yes!
Lots of goodies coming in 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/1/20)

method1 said:


> Yes!
> Lots of goodies coming in 2020


Magic news @method1!!

thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/20)

method1 said:


> I found a positive review on Flavour World if that helps
> 
> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/coll...ardshots-deep-fried-strawberry-ice-cream-30ml
> 
> This one is definitely a steeper, you’ll probably be disappointed shake and vape. I personally like to add a touch of sweetener as well.




I FINALLY got to mixing this Deep Fried one shot.

yes I know I’m late to the party but I made it so that’s what counts!

my super valuable opinion (  ) will be posted in a few weeks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/20)

method1 said:


> Yes!
> Lots of goodies coming in 2020


8.3% of 2020 is gone and we’re still waiting with great anticipation

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (29/1/20)

We have a couple new one-shots planned for Feb

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/20)

method1 said:


> We have a couple new one-shots planned for Feb


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/20)

method1 said:


> We have a couple new one-shots planned for Feb


You’re a mean man for keeping us in suspense like this...


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> I FINALLY got to mixing this Deep Fried one shot.
> 
> yes I know I’m late to the party but I made it so that’s what counts!
> 
> my super valuable opinion (  ) will be posted in a few weeks



finally get to vape this tonight. Been a long 2 weeks with it staring at me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/20)

My review: it’s yummy, buy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> My review: it’s yummy, buy it!
> 
> View attachment 189535


It’s become a firm favourite @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------

